
State of the Keybase.io Website - Yolta
https://yarmo.eu/post/keybase-website
======
nemoniac
I'd be very interested to read a similar analysis for Keybase core, the
command line tools and what they're built on.

I've been using Keybase for a few years but since the Zoom takeover, I'm in a
wait-and-see holding pattern.

